# Question - Speed Nocks on a Hoyt Maxxis 31



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Here are some questions for you guys who have already installed speed nocks on your Hoyt Maxxis 31. How many nocks did you use on each end? What is a good starting position from the cam? How much speed did you pickup/gain? I realize I will have to expereiment a little bit, but I thought I might save myself a little time by drawing on others experience.


----------



## jamerman09 (Mar 24, 2009)

Im very curious as well, Ive seen so many guys post how they are shooting over Ibo and they say its due to the speed nocks but no one will give any specific info. Anyone willing to help, maybe even post pics??


----------



## ETR (Jan 22, 2009)

*speed nocks*

ive used some and their were mixed results, on my pse x force i put a different string on it with out speed nocks, made if very loud and it did speed it up a tad. on the hoyt didn't do much at all


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

TTT - Anybody?


----------



## gandergrinder (Jul 27, 2008)

This past weekend I tried out several combinations on my 60# Maxxis 35. The best results I could get was a 4fps increase, with 2 nocks on each end, placed 3 7/8" from the cams. This was with the bow straight out of the box, with the factory Fuse strings. My new Vaportrail strings will be here by this weekend, so we'll see how it does with those and a little tuning!!

Not sure if this will help you any with your Maxxis 31.....


----------



## buckjunkey (Mar 22, 2010)

*Maxxis 31 speed nocks*

Bert, I have a 31, and just yesterday croned it. With d-loop and g5 meta peep and wc strings it was hitting at 284. Installed the u-nique rubber speed buttons,4 on top and 4 on bottom. After finding the sweat spot, which for me was 1 5/8 from the cams, I was hitting 293. Good luck


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys! Now I may have a good starting point!


----------

